# What's your Vizslas name?



## nikkiluvsu15

I'm just wondering what everyones V's are named. ;D I don't have my Vizsla yet and it'll probably be quite some time until I'm able to get her (or him, though I'm really wanting a girl). I've made a list of names I like, but haven't decided on anything (& probably won't until I'm able to meet her/him!) I will, however, share my other dogs names 

Harleigh - 18 month old Black Labrador Retriever 
Rebel - 3 year old American Pit Bull Terrier (he's my "nephew" )

So, whats your Vizslas (and other dogs!) names?


----------



## 19Delta

AKC name: Mira's Saber Six, call name "Strider". Saber Six is a Hollywood call sign for a Cavalry Squadron Commander. Strider is a reference to the breeder's mothers kennel, Strider from Lord of the Rings, Mick Strider who made my knife I carried in Afghanistan, and the way these dogs strut.

Cheers and good luck,
Tim


----------



## BamBam

My V's name is Wiley and I have no idea how we came up with that name ha but it really suits him! When he was a puppy everyone called him Pluto frm disney, and I wish I had called him that a little bit now!


----------



## Shannon89

My V's name is Bauer! My boyfriend and I used to watch 24 all the time and liked the name Bauer from the shows main character 'Jack Bauer' but my boyfriend also plays hockey and a lot of his equipment is made by a company named Bauer so that contributed to it also!


----------



## Big Rick

Dexter (male 17mos) named after one of our favorite TV characters and Scarlet (female 9mos) is a reference to their color that we had not seen used before.


----------



## Mercutio

Mercutio is for Romeo's best friend, although I would prefer it if Merc doesn't die in a sword fight for me.

I didn't really think about it till I'd decided on the name, but it's impossible to use so he just gets called Merc.


----------



## 3vizslas

I currently have three: Kyra von Rose, Zinfandel, and Spice it up Annatta (we just call her Annatta or Nana). 
I have lots of names I like for future vizslas though, probably more names than we will ever have dogs! Vermillion (Millie), Curry, Lamar, Luzianne, Paprika.......


----------



## Pineapple Princess

We chose Hobie. Not too feminine or masculine, a happy name. She is named after the Hobey Baker collegiate hockey award. And the surf board company. 

In thinking of surfing, I thought maybe she would turn out to be laid back, chill, go with the flow. HA! ;D


----------



## maple

We chose Maple because it's close to the color of their coats and i've always loved the name!

Big Rick... such a coincidence with your names. If we got a boy we wanted to name him Dexter (after the tv show).. and I was fighting for Scarlet (because it's my favorite name..but my boyfriend won that battle, sadly).

I also wanted to have two dogs and name them Molder and Scully


----------



## nikkiluvsu15

Thanks everyone! I love everyones name, seems to fit every dog! 

I've considered Cabela, Huntley, Echo/Ecco and Ziva (for girls). I've thought of a few names for boys, but I'm really wanting a girl! lol



maple said:


> I also wanted to have two dogs and name them Molder and Scully


I know someone with 2 Labs named Mulder and Scully!! I think its SO cool ;D


----------



## countrycruiser

We have named ours Miles. He is going to be my running partner someday--
His full name is " Du More Miles" ;D

He is only 5 months so we have a few more months before I can see if the name will fit him


----------



## Dubyajay

Our boy's name is Charlie.

He just looks like a Charlie.

We however call him lots of different names including;

Dumbass, Mister, Mister manager (Arrested Development joke), dumb-dumb, charlie-boy, bubby, brat, monster, and I am sure there are others.


----------



## tanashka

My V's' names are: Matilda, Bazel, Rubee, Klara, Herman, Ashka, Kraka, Lana, Darius and Csoda. I don't think that I have missed anybody!


----------



## Mischa

Mischa the Vizsla!

We have a Hungarian friend of a friend named Mishi, so that got the ball rolling. We figured Mischa made for a good rhyme with vizsla... ;D


----------



## Drago

Our guy is called Drago. Officially Gercei Vadazs Zenith Drago as he is the Z breed. 
My boyfriend like to cartoons from a Red Dragon and that's how came to Drago.. 

But some times we call him Dragon ;-)


----------



## sarahaf

I think there was a thread on this once. I'll try to find it. Ours is officially rozsa (hungarian flower or rose), but we call her Rosie.


----------



## Crazy Kian

Well, Kian is an Irish name. Why Irish, his litter was born on St. Patrick's Day and the breeder gave them all Irish kennel names.
Erin Go Brach = "Forever Irish"
Now on his brass plate on his new collar we had them engrave Krazy Kian :

So, he's a Hungarian Vizsla, born in Canada on St. Patrick's day and given an Irish name..... oh boy, no wonder he's so weird


----------



## Ro-Ro

Crazy Kian - our little girl was born on St. Patrick's Day as well. We named her Ziva's Reigning Quest - We are huge fans of NCIS - thus Ziva.


----------



## kathleenleff

We have Maple 9 months and now just named Amber 3 months. We have had Amber for a week and a half. Two are fun.


----------



## Drago

Ro-Ro said:


> Crazy Kian - our little girl was born on St. Patrick's Day as well. We named her Ziva's Reigning Quest - We are huge fans of NCIS - thus Ziva.


Very funny reason!! When we were waiting for our puppy we weren't sure if we would have a boy or a girl.. if a girl we would have called her Ziva, as we are hugh fans of NCIS too!! 

I have considered to call our boy Gibbs, Tony or Tim.. but then decided Drago would be the name  

So.. love the name of your girl


----------



## rodo

fred


----------



## sniper john

As a pup she was a handfull, always running around at full speed and hard to control. Always ready to explode. Lagniappe's Blazing Star made perfect sense for her registered name. Thus making Blaze for short the perfect name to call her by, though being a big long legged girl if she had been named after the American Gladiator Character "Blaze" it would have been just as fitting.


----------



## debs

hi , picking up our pup in 2 weeks. We have decided to call him Hector. We met our pup for the first time yesterday. Dont think that the name suits a young pup particularly but will definitely suit the full grown V. We then need ZaZa and KiKi (anyone else remember "Hector's House"?).....


----------



## KiwiJenn

We have a 12-week-old Vizsla pup, and we poured over hundreds of names for him, but couldn't find one that seemed to fit. Until one night two days before we were due to pick him up I had a dream. In the dream I was guided out of a forest by a big red dog called Uluru (the Aboriginal name for Ayres Rock). Uluru is a very special and spiritual place to the local people, and a great name for a red dog. Trouble was, neither I nor my partner had ever been to Ayres Rock and it meant nothing to us, so it didn't seem like the right name for our dog. So we brainstormed all the places that had special meaning for us - we just moved home to New Zealand from ten years living and racing mountain bikes in the UK, and we listed all our favourite spots in the Peak District where we used to live and train. We kept coming back to Buxton Road. On one side Macclesfield Forest, on the other Goyt Valley where we rode our mountain bikes, and Buxton Road itself, where I won the club hill climb year after year. Buxton Road was our Ayres Rock, so we named our boy Buxton. It suits him down to the ground, and it was a big red dog that pointed us in the right direction. Pretty cheesy huh???


----------



## NZ_V

Hey KiwiJenn, good to see another Kiwi on this site!


----------



## Mischa

We had a really tough time thinking up a name for a female. I was constantly calling up my Hungarian friend for feminine names but they were all difficult to pronounce or didn't sound feminine or sound like a name at all. We didn't want a common dog name like Coco (I know a gazillion Cocos). Finally Mischa came up and we liked that it rhymed with Vizsla so Mischa the Vizsla it is. Mischa for short. 

Paprika would've been perfect because it is an Hungarian spice and red but I didn't want to call her Pap for short.


----------



## sdeyoung1

Everyone has such great names, very creative and unique. I'm not so creative I guess, my vizsla's name is Daisy (which I read was one of the top 3 most common dog names of the year last year). Also, to prove my point, my cat's name is Kitty... lol


----------



## Ksperdute

Our V's name is Captain.


----------



## Neoflyte

Cooper - my first - I wanted something I'd not heard before and it was perfect. He was an awesome dog.

Rowdy - my second. AKC - Rowdy Rambunctious Revolutions. If a name was ever made to fit a Vizsla this is it 

Amber, my rescue. Thought of renaming her Daisy Mae, but didn't.


----------



## chanson

William Wallace, or Wally for short. It is after the character in the movie Braveheart, another redhead!!


----------



## betsie

hi there i am new to the vizsla world we have had her for three days now she is 8 weeks and we have called her betsie


----------



## Iolo

Hi there

New to this site too - in fact first posting. We have had our Vizsla puppy for 3 days now and he is called Iolo (pronounced Yollo - a Welsh name as we got him from a Welsh farm). I think he has quite a bossy character so trying to set good behaviour standards although he is still very young. How's Betsie?

Justine


----------



## cathyl

We got our V when she was 8 weeks old. We named her Maddie and I couldn't tell you why. We adopted our 4 year old, Alex, from a vizsla rescue. They are great and I wouldn't change them for the world.


----------



## betsie

hi there Iolo betsie is good thanks she's sleeping trough the nite now which is good so i can sleep !!! ;D how are you getting on wiv Iolo ?


----------



## Iolo

He is sleeping through the night although you do need to be up at the crack of dawn to catch his early morning poo ;D


----------



## mason

We just picked up our V on Friday. "Mason" is a 6 month old puppy. We also poured over many websites, books, tv shows looking for a name. My wife came upon "Mason" and we agreed on it. We also liked it because my grandfather was a Mason (not a bricklayer). Mason is also the color of a brick.


----------



## Moose

ours is Moose ...and I forget what his registered name with the CKC is... I haven't looked at those papers since we first got him. 

I've also had Esprit, Soleil , and Poochie [two labs, one poodle]


----------



## buzgo2222

mines name is Buzgo. it means zelous in hungarian


----------



## Penelope

I picked the name Penny even before we got her. We knew we wanted a female, and I was looking at baby names online and Penny stuck out as a Vizsla is the color of a Penny, so her real name is actually Penelope (to be formal.)

Now the cats...they have Harry Potter names. There is a Lucius, Narcissa, Bellatrix (all Malfoys) and now the outdoor stray is Luna.


----------



## LynnieB

Archie was going to be called Scooby but I thought he looked more like Scrappy Doo. We liked Henry but our friends little boy was called that. I liked Toby but our neighbours dog was called that. Charlie but that was my nephews name. He was very nearly called Fosters (& our friend calls him this anyway) because he is the same colour as Fosters lager. Then I had quite a few Archers & lemonade at a party & the bar staff suggested we called him Archie after Archers. Mmmm strange logic but it worked.


----------



## Jessticulate

My take on dog names is that they must be 2 syllables, ending in a vowel sound. (LOL - makes for easier calling!) So after poring over a lot of female Hungarian names, I realized the name I wanted was already known to me.

My favorite character in the Buffy the Vampire Slayer TV show is Anya - a ex-1100 year-old vengeance demon just turned mortal; "newly human and strangely literal". 

The breeder liked "Anya" and added it to her CKC name, so her full name is (appropriately) "*Onpoint's Anya Half-Crazy*". So far, she is just as her name suggests!


----------



## Fox_Trot

We named our pup Foxie. We knew the Vizsla breed a bit and knew we were going to be with a dog that had a lot of spunk/energy. We wanted a girl and we chose the feistiest pup of the litter, and the name was perfect.


----------



## Kobi

Kobi! Supposedly Hungarian form of Jacob! I picked it cause it's Hungarian, and I like it. Lots of people think it refers to Kobe Bryant though. I have to reassure all the white girls that they are safe around him ;D


----------



## Mischa

Fox_Trot said:


> We named our pup Foxie. We knew the Vizsla breed a bit and knew we were going to be with a dog that had a lot of spunk/energy. We wanted a girl and we chose the feistiest pup of the litter, and the name was perfect.


you're nuts!
If we had a choice, I think I'd have voted for which ever puppy was asleep...lol
I saw a fox trotting through a field while at work recently, and it reminded me of my dog. 



Mason is a **** fine name. ;D 
I'm a mason by trade (brick/stone work, not the freemasons) and never thought of that one...


----------



## tessajoan

My V's name is Remington "Remi" ;D


----------



## Linescreamer

I wanted him to be CUERVO for obvious reasons but, the kids won this one and he is called COPPER for his penny like coat and personality of the hound from the "Fox and the Hound" Disney movie. Great kid movie if you haven't seen it.


----------



## grnyg

Our male Vizsla's name is Guszti, the Hungarian affectionate form of the name Gus (Gustav). He just turned two and is still a huge pain in the ass, but in a good way...I guess.


----------



## SandraDee

Our current one's name is Lord Baden Growl - but we call him Scout 

In the past my family has had V's names Kopo, Buddy, Rusty and Casey


----------



## kellygh

Wingshot's Pumpkin Pie, and we call her Pumpkin


----------



## kmcnearney

I am new to this website.  I do not have my V yet but hopefully soon! We have a name already picked out. We plan to name him Asher. We are excited about getting a puppy soon! ;D I love this website and I am really reading up on the breed. I have not wavered with my decision on the Vizsla breed. I know they require a lot..A LOT of exercise but I am excited with the aspect of having a puppy and the addition to the family.

loveavizsla newcomer


----------



## kmcnearney

I do not have V yet but meeting with breeder AGAIN to put a down payment this weekend with the litter due in December. The name we have picked out is Asher. It means happiness.  I am hoping for a male V. I am really really excited and have been reading and learning and researching for a couple of months now. I am hoping for a running partner as well after a year +. I have thought about all different breeds and kept coming back to the V!
~Me


----------



## ceecee

My sweet girl's name is Sunny. After the song "Sunny". 

Sunny, thank you for the sunshine bouquet.
Sunny, thank you for the love you brought my way.
You gave to me your all and all.
Now I feel ten feet tall.
Sunny one so true, I love you.


----------



## satellitebeach

My girl is Lucy.


----------



## panderson55

My guy is "Rufus".. when I saw that "Rufus" originates from a latin term for "red haired one"... it was a done deal.


----------



## jberenyi

My guy's name is Rusty. He's my second Rusty. Goes so well with his coat.


----------



## tensleep

My boy is Jozsi (Joz for short and typically what he goes buy) I believe, that it is the Hungarian equivalent to Joe or Joseph. Seemed to fit perfectly!


----------



## marishavh

I had the name Happy picked out for my first V as I thought it suited the breed so well! Then I ended up getting a rescue V who was terrified of his own shadow, had been beaten and was probably the most depressed dog ever! So he got named Bentley, after his broken tail.

Our other pup we named Elwood, or Woody for short. Bit of Blues Brothers inspiration there..


----------



## weifert

Wrigley.
His breeder was in Chicago.


----------



## KashagLake

We don't get our pup for another couple weeks...but I think we've both decided on the name Holly....since we're getting her around Xmas and all.


----------



## JillandDan

Our little girl's name is Holley. I had wanted this name for a while but we weren't sure if it would suit the dog. When we saw her for the first time we both agreed she was a Holley. Her name came from the fact that my boyfriend and I both race cars and it is a big manufacturer of parts.


----------



## NashOwner

I have a 5 month old male Vizsla and his name is Nash, the hockey player. We have a golden retriever named Tucker so it fit. Good luck with the name search.


----------



## Caroline e

My dog is called bean. She is the colour of baked beans and is full of beans


----------



## raps702

Our male 8 week old vizsla is named Axel...


----------



## Tova the Great

We have a V named Tova. We thought a good strong western european name!! but like many other posters we have more "pet names" for our girls (we also have a LabX named Meeko- South African for brave of heart...we also love Rhodiesian Ridgebacks) We call them Meeko on occassion...meathead, Meeks, the Meekinator, .. during Greek week Meekonos and my very special name only ever whispered to her by me Meeko-anywhere-you-go-girlio. She saved my life a few times...but I digress..
Our V will be 3 on Dec 24. we call her Tova, My girl, Boobie, Miss Tova, the Tovanator....Dumbass (that one appears common LOL) mummies girl, the heat seeker, Jar-Jar, kitchen shark, Tovavonavitch, lava tounge.......and many many more names.
I hope to get a baby boy one day and I will either name him Ivan or Tibor (prounouced Ty-boar) Tibor is a popular hungarian name but only regionally as per a friends uncle named Tibor..from Hungary.
Wow...ask a simple question LOL!!


----------



## LuckysMomSamj530

Lucky-Bo, Bo or Bobo for short, but his registered name is Whiskey Drinkin Lucky Lincoln. Whiskey Drinkin because he come from the Whiskey Pete line and Lucky Lincoln because he is the color of a shiny new penny. [/color]








[move]Lia (APBT, left), Lucky (V, center) & Magpie (British Lab, right)[/move]


----------



## mdumas

Our V's name is *Kona*. We named her because we love Hawaii and loved the city of Kona. We also enjoy the coffee from there. Also, when I looked up that name, it said "Golden Coast"


----------



## Lindy

My 10 month old is named Lindy. No special meaning behind it. I just fell in love with the name when I heard it.


----------



## Lukesmama

My 6 1/2 month old V is named Luke (Jedi Master Luke Skywalker- the one who will bring balance to the force).
He lets me know when im not present, and refuses to listen to me, truly a teacher


----------



## Cali

My vizsla's named Cali. I gave her that name because i originally lived in California for school, but was then forced to move back to WA after some financial problems.


----------



## clover

Our puppy's name is Osha. It means Little Bear. But she has quite a few nicknames already: Santa's Little Yelper, Fenway Bark, The Jumping Bean, The Shark, and Turkey Lurkey. Since I'm prone to giving nicknames, I'm sure she'll have a million more.


----------



## MaggieD

We will be naming ours Ditka... Named after the great chicago bears old coach  plus its unique!


----------



## RubyRoo

Our 9 week old V's name is Ruby Lu - Lu is after her mother's name LuLu

AKC name is Ruby Bababooey - you would know what that means if you are a 
Howard Stern fan.


----------



## MaggieD

Ruby is precious!!! ADORABLE picture


----------



## MeadowsMom

My V's name is Meadow (hence my user name). 

Her foster Mom named her this, because she says she is "Wild, yet Peaceful." The name more than fit, as she is a feral rescue, so we kept it. 

Before that, the people who were trying to catch her (and eventually did) were calling her Brownie Baby.


----------



## chaser

Our little guy is Chase, we figured it would suit him - we have 3 cats for him to start with, then hopefully he will be a running companion for my partner and I in a year or so. Our Plan B name was Chili.


----------



## tiggers mum

Tigger - because when he was a puppy he used to bounce all over the place and as Disney said 'thats what Tiggers do best'!!!!


----------



## catskennel

We are getting our little girl tomorrow - we were going to call her Meadow too ! after Tony Sopranos daughter - when we watched it had always thought it was a silly name for a human but great for a dog but when it came to it somehow could not imagine actually using it so we have decided on Grace although we might call her Gracie - have no idea where this came from !! (My friend says it was psychological association Meadow = Gracie Fields ha ha) We also have Storm our 19m Weim & Molly our 11yr GSDX - you have to also make sure none of the names sound similar !


----------



## lupine

Our girl's registered name is "Dirthawker's Ruby". The breeder, like myself, is a falconer, and "Dirthawker" is slang for those of us who fly buteos (hawks, as opposed to eagles) after ground quarry (rabbits). Her previous owner called her Ruby, but we named her "Eva" as we had a family member named Ruby.


----------



## lilhoosier32

Bacon! I have a history of naming my pets after food, and when I decided to get her, I recently discovered the awesomeness of bacon... it only took 23 years


----------



## AlbaF

We called her Alba...Gaelic for 'Scotland' and latin for flower of dawn ;D


----------



## clover

We came pretty close to calling our puppy Alba also but she just seemed more like an Osha.


----------



## sgarelick

We're getting our new guy in about 6 weeks. The kids and I have been going through various names. The sire's name is Ozzy and we really like that. So far, our top names are:

Ozzy
Taz (aka Tasmanian Devil)
Dobby

[list type=decimal]
[li]Ozzy[/li]
[li]Taz (aka Tasmanian Devil)[/li]
[li]Dobby[/li]
[li]Nacho[/li]
[/list]


----------



## Macaroni

Full name Macaroni...b/c I like food and of course Mac and Cheese was one of our favourites....so Mac it is....it's great that his best friend is named Bernie!

The next one though will now be called Truck!


----------



## Jupiter4Jackie

Henry


----------



## mswhipple

Willie is named after my father, who passed away in 1993. Not William -- Willie. My Dad's birth certificate, which is all in Finnish, clearly says "Willie", even though he went by William or Bill. Anyhow, my Dad is the one who nurtured in me a love of animals, and I know he would have been honored to have this dog named after him.


----------



## Bernie

Ginger's Spice Hurricane "Morgan" of North Carolina

Her mothers name is Ginger.
Spice and Hurricaine seem to fit a V. Not to mention our location.
Morgan her call name. Got Rum? After all she is a V.


----------



## Snavely2

Our little vizsla's name is Dory. She is named after the little blue fish in Finding Nemo because we are Disney fans.


----------



## Ozkar

I would have to dig up the paperwork for his full kennel name, but our little fella is called Ozkar. He is a hungarian Vizsla, so we wanted a Hungarian name and this one just sort of suited him when we saw him. This is how he looked back then and may give you an indication of why he was to be an Ozkar. He still is an Ozkar now at 7 months old.


----------



## nbert

I also don't have my Vizsla male yet, but I am considering the following names:

Any thoughts good or bad?

1. Marco
2. Luke
3. Jack

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## RooMum

Our 8 month old madam is called Roo, taken from AA Milne's Winne the Pooh, and she has lived up to her name bouncing around like Kanga - Roo!


----------



## szalpeter

Mezoszelo Artemis aka "Dorka" Mezoszelo is hungarian and mean about something running across the meadow! dorka is small Dora in hungary.


----------



## Mrs_Mac

Our boy is called Fez. It's a continuation of the hat theme in our household. (2 cats, Trilby & Beanie).


----------



## 1941j3Cub

We called our girl (7 months old now) Zulu. Aviation term refering to universal time and since all time revolves around her or so she thinks ... it was perfect.


----------



## Papa_x5

We've got two: a 2-yr old female, Mischa, and a 9-wk old male named Reuben.


----------



## dwishop

Ours are:

Budapest (Boo Boo) she is 3 years
Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds (Lucy Loo) she is 1 1/2 years
and Zeus who is only 1 week old (see below)


----------



## Skywalker

LEIA SKYWALKER! Big ol ears just like hair buns from the Star Wars flicks!


----------



## Kcrocombe

Teddy..cause we knew he'd be like a teddy bear and love to snuggle, and...all our dog's names have started with a "T" so we couldn't break with tradition ;D[/color]


----------



## threefsh

Wow... this is an old thread!

Riley's *official* registered name is "Living the Life of Riley". 8)


----------



## Lincolns Parents

Sir Lincoln Myles. Lincoln because....Lincoln is the president on the US copper penny. 

If we ever got another it would be Clifford.....the big red dog! Lol


----------



## Suliko

Sophie is Majestic's Dirigo Zsófia, and Pacsirta is Aranyvadász Pacsirta!


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Dozer is obviously "steel city Dozer". Penny is "well spent red cent". I hope she lives up to that.


----------



## texasred

Cash 
( My last name) Joe Cash

June
June Cashs Ring of Fire

Lucy
Taylors Lucy Lou ( daughters pup)


----------



## Katja

Love reading all these name stories!

Stella's Star Cor Caroli Of Mtnpride, call name Keke.

The breeder called the litter Stella's Stars, and requested star related names. Cor Caroli is the brightest star in the northern constellation Canes Venatici, the hunting dogs.

Keke is after Keke Rosberg, 1982 Formula One world champion from Finland (to which my husband's F1 friends said, "What? Why didn't you name him Alonso? Or Button?").


----------



## hotmischief

My Vizsla was born on Christmas day 2011 so the whole litter were registered with christmas associated names. He is Brynffrwd Midnight Clear otherwise known as Boris (not after Boris Johnson)a good Hungarian name!!!



My Gt Dane is called Preveli All Together Now - other wise known as Fergus.


----------



## adrino

Elza is Roughshoot Exceptional, she was litter 'E' so all the pups name started with an E and since the fathers name is Xecutioner they all had an X in there too. 
We wanted a Hungarian name for her also starting with an E. 
I'm happy with the result. ;D 8)


----------



## Ddfred28

Brian -- named by our children after the dog on family guy, also quite fits with one of my favourite films -- The Life Of Brian, after all "he's not the messiah, he's a very naughty boy!"


----------



## R E McCraith

Member of Pi Kappa Alpha - Omega chapter at UK - nickname PIKE's - first V in the 70's was Pi - next one Kap - next one Al - PIKE's AKC is Omega PIKE call name PIKE - I was wrong ! their will be another V in my life - just do not want to join A FRATERNITY again to get new names LOL


----------



## datacan

Chuckar Crystal Sammy... Sam, Sammy or Baby Boy.

Tried to call him Dimitri but someone knocked some sense into me.


----------



## pippylongstocking

We wanted a Hungarian name for our pup, but decided to modify it. Her name Ester, taken from the Hungarian form of 'Eszter' - meaning star, but I prefer to spell it without the z! It was also Easter when we got her, which is also a similar spelt word. Loving the stories and names on this thread, even if it is old. It's been resurrected for all us newbies!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Aimless1

Need for Speed aka Nitro


----------



## harrigab

Ruby...as she was part of an unplanned litter between a wire and smooth breeder didn't register the litter.


----------



## Suliko

* datacan*, you could just call him Dima (short for Dimitri...maybe Dima Bilan?)


----------



## kjmitch

Loke, named after a muskie lure.
John Loke was a local guy in our area that made Muskie lures, he passed away a couple years ago but his lures were the best! 
Never thought i'd have a gun dog named after a fishing lure.


----------



## Hbomb

Datacan, my husband also wanted to call the dog Dimitri! 

I wanted Gandalf (I'm a big lord of the rings fan) but husband said no.. too geeky. 

So we settled on Hercules..because that's SO much better...
He gets called H or Herk for short.


----------



## Cristina

Beau, he was named by his breeder and became her favourite pup after having to hand rear him for 3 days, she named him Beau which is French for Handsome/Beautiful


----------



## Oquirrh the V

Oquirrh Hegyi Kutya (translated to Oquirrh Mountain Dog), call name Oquirrh. The Oquirrh's are a mountain range in Utah. I love to hike, therefore, Oquirrh (pronounced Oaker) is my little man, mountain dog.


----------



## Shake

I named my two year old lil guy Zaius (Zay-us). I'd just finished watching the original Planet of the Apes movie, and because Dr. Zaius was the only ape in the movie with rust coloured fur, I thought it was fitting. Besides, he's as crazy and cute as a little monkey!

Sorry to revive this dead thread, but I just put a request in for a second V from Onpoint, and am working on a name for a female pup. It's going to have to start with a Z...not easy.


----------



## city_dog

My girl is Sammy !


----------



## LincsLemmy

Lemmy! Named after the great man himself! No second name necessary. We have an "in the know" neighbour who calls him "Ian", after all "Lemmy" was just a nickname!!!


----------



## harrigab

LincsLemmy said:


> Lemmy! Named after the great man himself! No second name necessary. We have an "in the know" neighbour who calls him "Ian", after all "Lemmy" was just a nickname!!!


Kidderminster? ;D


----------



## Darcy1311

Galantyne Cimbora............loving known as Darcy.....


----------



## Rooster59

My wife insisted on Hungarian names for our girls. Nadia, Lenci, and Nisa


----------



## GarysApollo

We have two boys, Apollo the VI (Apollo), and Rebel Rouser Renaissance Lord (Ares)....


----------



## Snavely2

We have 2 girls Dory and Nala my wife is a huge Disney fan


----------



## cooperman

Majestic Lad AKA *Cooper* and The Queeneunner AKA *Kenzie.*


----------



## Mileysmom

Miley...don't know why but it suits her


----------



## AlmaPup

Alma, a name of a character in my favorite book http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_History_of_Love

Also, in Hungarian alma is an apple and in spanish- soul. Suits her perfectly


----------



## adrino

Rooster59 said:


> My wife insisted on Hungarian names for our girls. Nadia, Lenci, and Nisa



Errrr..... Great names! ;D
But I'm afraid none are Hungarian.


----------



## sitka

Got our first pup 1 week ago, named her Riesling.


----------



## DanTheRed

My six month old is Oakley.


----------



## FrancoD13

Our 6 month old is Bryce, after a trip to Bryce Canyon. One of the most beautiful natural places we have been, so named our puppy after that.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius

My six month old V is Rufus (for red) Tiberius


----------



## Must dash

My husband, myself and son and daughter bandied names around for a while and none of us could all agree on a name, until my daughter suggested Sadie. It was the only name that we all said "yeah that's not a bad suggestion"  So Sadie she became! She's also known in the house as, the "Ginger ninja" as she can appear from no where and "the real slim Sadie" but that's just cause we're weird!! ;D ;D


----------



## Tmilheiser

My V's name is Kimber


----------



## Vida

Both mine kept the names their previous owners gave them- Indi and Poppy. We also have another dog, we named her Willow. x


----------



## sarah

My 22 month boy is called Rufus .


----------



## Macalease

Hi

Kennel name is Valentines Moon ( she was conceived on valentines day)
So we have called her Luna

This also means we can add a middle name of 'tic' which describes her personality to a T (LOL) ;D


----------



## AcadianTornado

Almost 8 month old Whistler!


----------



## dmak

I know a lot of you have "met" my pup already, but for the new comers, this is my pup Kauzy. He's a 2 1/2 year old Vizsla/black mouth cur mix and he is one bad ass hunting dog. I've been around gundogs my whole life and Kauzy is by far the smartest I've ever had. Here's a pic of him working in the bayou


----------



## KB87

Our boy is Haeden. We named him after Joe Haden (Cleveland Browns player- make your jokes now) but took liberties on the spelling.


----------



## Rohdeiv

Since my wife and I are stationed at Eielson AFB Alaska, we picked Mckinley as the name of our Vizsla. I couldn't be happier, I have wanted a vizsla for a long time and the right time came. I got her from Teal's Vizsla 7 months ago(wow, it's been that long).


----------



## Kay92

Rohdeiv, you got her from Teals Vizslas? In Illinois? Riley is from there.


----------



## 2mnyk9z

Gunther aka Gunny is our boy!


----------



## v-john

Riley, Grady and Ciara. (Call name, Sis)

Those were all pups that I bought and gave them Irish names. I probably will continue to do that. 

I also have Radar as that was the name he came with and we'll probably stick with that one.


----------



## lildancngurl

My girls name is Ginny. We're Harry Potter fans. And it seemed fitting, being a redhead and what not.  

Her AKC name is Ky`s Gunsling'n at dawn. The theme of the litter was wild west.


----------



## lyra

Lyra is named after Philip Pullman's Dark Materials Trilogy.

We gave her one of the books to chew but she didn't seem impressed :-\


----------



## giandaliajr

Berkeley 

AKC Name: Berkeley Legend "wait for it" Doggy

All you HIMYM fans will get it!


----------



## Nelly

Our Vizsla girl's KC name is Mistyayre Caorunn and we called her Nelly which suits her down to the ground.

We actually let her 'pick it' by letting her hear our list of names! At Nelly she happily rolled on to her back and made her 'ET' noise (she did this repeatedly with Nelly and no other names).

The other names we liked were Olive, Peggy and Wednesday although the latter is probably a little long-winded. Happy choosing! You will know when you get him/her


----------



## OttosMama

My boy is Otto! Well Sir Otto Von Garr if we are being formal here. But we are pretty close, so he'll answer to Otto (sometimes) :


----------



## RubyRoo

giandaliajr said:


> Berkeley
> 
> AKC Name: Berkeley Legend "wait for it" Doggy
> 
> All you HIMYM fans will get it!


LOVE IT! Huge HIMYM fan


----------



## Claire

My lovely girl is Liesel! It took such a long time for me to settle on the name but ultimately it was my favourite choice - I was a big fan of the Sound of Music when I was younger, and Liesl was the oldest daughter in the Von Trapp family. I do like the more traditional German spelling, without the extra 'e', but I thought 'Liesel' might be easier for people to read and pronounce. Apparently this is not the case, as I've had several people pronounce it ''lie-zul''. (It should be 'lee!')
I also found the name in a book called The Book Thief, which I enjoyed. Also about the war, weirdly...

(She's a fair bit bigger than she is in the pic below now, just thought it was a cute picture!)


----------



## mjohnsonsf

Out Vizsla's name is Tusky Diana George-Johnson

Tusky - was Aquaman's (my favorite superhero) pet walrus in the 60's cartoon

Diana - named after Diana Prince aka Wonder Woman who was named after the god Diana who was goddess of the hunt

George-Johnson - our last names


----------



## Paytonspop

Our Viszlas name is PAYTON!

Named after the best running back ever to play football Walter Payton.


----------



## stryker

I got my 1st Vizsla in 1994 his name was striker. I got that name from the mascot for the worldcup


----------



## WillowyndRanch

We've been struggling with this for a couple of weeks, but have finally settled on our new Pup's name. Happy to finally introduce:

Willowynd's Tornado Alley - call name "Breeze".

We have high hopes for her. 10 1/2 weeks old and scent pointing quail - with style! 
Ken


----------



## texasred

Love to see puppies pointing.


----------



## maplevizsla

Past Vizslas: 
1) Hunter, reg name: Bajnok Ain't No Misdemeanor (crime litter)
2) Wager, reg name: Bajnok Odds On Favourite (Derby litter)

Current Vizslas:
3) Brandy, reg name: Comynara Spiced Brandy (Spice litter)
4) Maya, reg name: Wildfire's Winter's Blessing (Winter litter) - my sisters Vizzie, but practically mine too!
5) Titan, reg name: Deerrun's Titan at Burntriver (no theme, I choose to incorporate my Kennel name)


----------



## vangtt

I'm kind of late to this post...but thought some may enjoy how we ended up with our puppy's name. Our pup's name is Hunter. We let our kids pick out the name and approved of this much more than the original name they wanted for him. One kid came up with Lucky, which we could have lived with. The other came up with Killer . So we half jokingly called it Lucky Killer for the first few weeks (before we picked him up). My eldest son eventually came up with Hunter so we jumped on that name very fast . However I managed to screw that up during the AKC registration. On paper the pup's name is actually Hunter XXX. I didn't realize I needed a kennel name so on the form I just put Hunter. It must have automatically filled in XXX.


----------



## Eddiemoto

Well, this little guy isn't home yet but his name is Dudley. Why Dudley? Haven't a clue. Vizsla's are a little quirky, fun loving but at the same time can pull off distinguished. Dudley seems to do the same thing.


----------



## daul77

How much longer do you have till Dudley gets home?
3 weeks?


----------



## Eddiemoto

Yes, about 3 very very long weeks.


----------



## daul77

We are so excited with Tucker. Be prepared for everything to change 
the last couple days before we picked him up were the worst!


----------



## aliciavp

Lazlo!


----------



## SeqViz

I named my V boy Sequoia. I have named all of my dogs after trees which I love. I know; it's strange, but it works for me. 

American Brittanies: Sassafras (RIP) and Hickory
Vizsla: Sequoia


----------



## riley455

1) Riley, reg. name: She's My Goldren Riley
2) Kobe, reg. name: Sizzlin Prime Kobe


----------



## Viszla_Schweiz

Hello guys
I quiet new in this forum. We are searching a name for our newborn. 
Guidelines:


[li]It has to beginn with C[/li]
[li][/li]


[li]Has to fit for a female[/li]
[li][/li]


[li]has to sound hungarian[/li]
[li][/li]

Any idea? The winner of that competion wins a BBQ @ our farmhouse in switzerland


----------



## mommaofalot

Csilla \c-silla, cs(il)-la\ as a girl's name is pronounced CHEEL-law. It is of Hungarian origin, and the meaning of Csilla is "star". Not many C Hungarian names to pick from. We are naming our new baby Koda but you could change the K to C and name her Coda


----------



## DaxOlexar

It will be Max


----------



## Marketa

I am picking up my first V on January 18th (can not wait!!!!!!!), it is boy and his name will be Milo...


----------



## Karadok01

*My Vizslas names*

I have two Vizslas from same mother two different litres - sister 2 1/2 hrs old -Amai , and brother 21mths(almost 2yrs) Senshi and a 3yr old yorkie -Ty.


----------



## trouble

Trouble!


----------



## harrigab

Lyharr Grouse Shot..aka Elvis is 3 tomorrow,,,weird thing is it would've been Elvis Presley's birthday the day after


----------



## tknafox2

What ever you name your V, Dog... Think it through, because they have a tendency to grow into their name... seriously , it is like Providence!!

Happy Birthday to you MR. Lyharr Grouse Shot... You are Truely an Elvis!!


----------



## freealfin

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> I'm just wondering what everyones V's are named. ;D I don't have my Vizsla yet and it'll probably be quite some time until I'm able to get her (or him, though I'm really wanting a girl). I've made a list of names I like, but haven't decided on anything (& probably won't until I'm able to meet her/him!) I will, however, share my other dogs names
> 
> Harleigh - 18 month old Black Labrador Retriever
> Rebel - 3 year old American Pit Bull Terrier (he's my "nephew" )
> 
> So, whats your Vizslas (and other dogs!) names?


Our family has had Vizslas for 50 years but I had my first very own when I came back from 5 years of sailing. I got a male puppy while I was still trying to sale my sailboat and living on it. He loved to boat, marina, dingy, people and, most of all, the ocean. He also let me know that he was in charge so I named him Captain. 
Cap makes for a sharp distinct name when used with a command. After I sold the boat got a puppy girl so, to be fair, named her Skipper. Like Cap, Skip is short and snappy.
Since, both have gone to doggy heaven but I have another pair with the same names. These two are" rehomes" and 18 months old now. I also call them my 6,000 miles pups. I picked up Cap in Atlanta, GA and Skip in San Antonio, TX.


----------



## cosmoKenney

I'm a life-long bicycle freak. Started on a banana seat Schwinn, moved over to BMX, then Mountain Bikes, and Road Bikes. In french, the word for bicycle is Velo. 

On my way home from the breeder, with the 8 week old pup in the car, my good friend John called. His email address is [email protected]. And I used to call him mellow velo on occasion. I was going to name the pup Victor after my dad, but that darn cute little pup sitting there with great big puppy eyes just did not look like a Victor! So when mellow velo called, guess what went through my mind??

Yup he was called officially Velo. But most of the time he was Mr. V since he was such a gentleman. And when his playful side came out and he started stealing one of my socks as I was putting on the other, or hiding my shoes out in the yard while I was getting ready for work, he was affectionately called Stinky Man.


----------



## spiz

This is whisky 8 month old Vizsla. Named after a fine drop. Same color coat so the name stuck. Full of energy and work in progress with training.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Gingers

Jax!


----------



## Ashia Chantel

"Sterling Archer" is my Viszla name. :big-grin


----------



## Ashia Chantel

Sterling Archer


----------



## TexasBirdDog

I had names listed out for years. 

When I found out I was getting a pup from my breeder, I started going back over the list. I ended up adding some names, then deleting some names. I repeated this process a few time until I came to Cash after Johnny Cash. It just stuck. There were names that I figured I would like better because I was originally looking for a hunting oriented name. I also thought my friends/family would like some of the other names better after asking them for their opinions. Cash was chosen the most. Aside from that, when someone would choose another name, I would always go back to Cash. It just stuck with me. So Cash it was!


----------



## Rogans_Mom

Our V's full name is "Handsome Rogan Boy." We call him Rogan for short. Rogan is an Irish name meaning "red haired."


----------



## texasred

Newest pup Shine, Bravo Flurry's Broken Halo. 
June , June Cash's Ring of Fire.
Ranger , Kindall's Texas Ranger
Beloved vizslas
Kindall's Joe Cash, and Taylor's Lucy Lou


----------



## tegee26

Our 9-month old V is named Milo.....guess I should officially get his full name.

But he's our first V after 3-yellow labs and we couldn't be happier. Tons of energy but soooooo loving. Comes to work with me each day. He's happiest chasing geese off the golf course!


----------



## rustedduck

Our four month old V is named Arlo - full Name Arlo Chili Pepper


----------



## Cavscout107

We named our little guy....Tucker


----------



## Largo

Our V is called... Largo


----------



## Cavscout107

Now that is one cool name!!!!!.......We named our new guy Tucker...I wanted Scout, but my Sergeant Major wanted no military names.....of course,,,she won. I too was a 19D.......Scouts Out!!!!


----------



## lebanesemommy

My 4.5 month Vizsla is named Indio... or Indy for short. Oh boy, I love him!!!!


----------



## Maris

*Vizsla name*

My 4mo old pup is named Charlie Rocket. I was considering Charlie Brown.


----------



## Dupgene

Our two Vizslas names are Vica and Rezso. Vica loves chasing tennis balls, Rezso loves chasing birds


----------



## failstone

Our little V is Saga.

She's a loving playful pup. At 24 weeks old, she's a bit on the smaller side, but I'm sure she has lots of growing left.


----------



## texasred

Present Vs
June Cash's Ring of Fire, call name June
Bravo Flurry's Broken Halo, call name Shine

Beloved Vs
Kindalls Joe Cash, call name Cash 
Taylor's Lucy Lou, call name Lucy 
Kindalls Texas Ranger, call name Ranger


----------



## tknafox2

Present V;
SZlikla Zoldmali aka: Zeke

on Loan:
Rocky Mtn. Amazing Mr. Ferguson aka: Fergy

Beloved V:
Rocky Mtn. Miss Foxy Lady aka: Foxy

I Love this!!!


----------



## boscoe777

My 3 year-old V is named Max. I wanted to name him Viggo but I let my son choose the name. 

I'll make Viggo his middle name. Meet Max Viggo!


----------



## huxleythehungarianV

My Vizsla’s name is Huxley after the British aristocrat/writer Aldous Huxley who wrote the doors of perception which if any of you have listened to the rock group the Doors that is where their name is derived from!


----------



## Dallyo

Marley, the only problem with that name is our friend has a labradoodle called Charlie so when either of us recall our boy back we tend to get 2 back instead of 1 ☺


----------



## Mr Spoon

Archer, not named after any cartoon, just the way he looks!
He also gets called floppy noodle, doofus, Oi and sadly Zorro who was our late Boxer.


----------



## tegee26

Chloe Ginger......our newest member of the family and our second V. She's 11-weeks old today!


----------



## PhilipL

tegee26 said:


> Chloe Ginger......our newest member of the family and our second V.


She's a beauty and look at the size of her big paws, she could be a large girl later :wink


----------



## Gabica

u got the second joy now, congratulations)). it will be sooo much fun, very happy for you.


----------



## tegee26

Gabica said:


> u got the second joy now, congratulations)). it will be sooo much fun, very happy for you.



So far so good. Our 22-month old male V has accepted her nicely and very playful together. I was a bit nervous getting a second V because our male is so active and requires a ton of exercise. But we worked very closely with the breeder and obviously wanted a female and we worked together in temperament, etc. So far she's been a complete joy and appears much calmer than our male......fingers crossed.


----------



## TateTN

We named our V Frances. She's been the best addition to our family; plays with our 6yo son and 2yo daughter and is so gentle with them. She get's a little rougher as my boy plays rougher, but she somehow knows where the line is and never crosses it or gets too rough. 

I always had Labs before, but we wanted something a little smaller. I understand why ppl say that once you own a Vizsla, you'll never want anything else. We love this dog!


----------



## tegee26

TateTN said:


> We named our V Frances. She's been the best addition to our family; plays with our 6yo son and 2yo daughter and is so gentle with them. She get's a little rougher as my boy plays rougher, but she somehow knows where the line is and never crosses it or gets too rough.
> 
> I always had Labs before, but we wanted something a little smaller. I understand why ppl say that once you own a Vizsla, you'll never want anything else. We love this dog!



She's an absolute beauty. We just got our first female V two weeks ago and it's been a joy. She loves her 2-yr old brother (male V).

Chloe is her name......will post pics soon.


----------



## freealfin

My Vizslas have allways been Cap (Captain) for the male and Skip (Skipper) for the female and it has to do about a sailboat I owned and equality. Also, Cap and Skip are distinct and have a snap to it, good for training. I can have Skip go left and Cap go right on command.


----------



## cosmoKenney

cosmoKenney said:


> I'm a life-long bicycle freak. Started on a banana seat Schwinn, moved over to BMX, then Mountain Bikes, and Road Bikes. In french, the word for bicycle is Velo.
> 
> On my way home from the breeder, with the 8 week old pup in the car, my good friend John called. His email address is [email protected]. And I used to call him mellow velo on occasion. I was going to name the pup Victor after my dad, but that darn cute little pup sitting there with great big puppy eyes just did not look like a Victor! So when mellow velo called, guess what went through my mind??
> 
> Yup he was called officially Velo. But most of the time he was Mr. V since he was such a gentleman. And when his playful side came out and he started stealing one of my socks as I was putting on the other, or hiding my shoes out in the yard while I was getting ready for work, he was affectionately called Stinky Man.


Update to my first post in this thread (above). I lost Mr. V to a rattlesnake bite. At 8 years old. That was horrible experience and I'll never forget him. He was a true gentleman. But still very silly when he wanted to be. 

I've since gotten a new V named O.G., registered as O.G. Valhalla Vizsla. The O.G. stands for Originally Green because he had a green collar on at the breeder. I was second in line for a male. The litter only had two males. The guy in front of me came to see them and told the breeder he wanted both males, but she said nope as I was already in line. It was touch and go for a while on which one he was going to pick. And I had no interest in the other male. So I started telling the breeder how I was really only interested in the Green Collar puppy and would forfeit my deposit if the other guy took green collar. She went to bat for me and the other guy didn't care. He wanted either one, so he took yellow collar, and I got green! 

Depending who is asking me:
What kind of dog is that? Oh he's not a weimaraner? He's really pretty. Do they have a lot of energy? How did you train him to stay by your side like that? ... 20 more questions later, and then what's his name? O.G. ... does that stand for Original Gangsta? -- or I also get, huh, you named your dog Oh Gee? Like Oh Gee he's so cute? It's gotten to the point where I just say Yup. You guessed it. So I can move on about my business.


----------



## Cavscout107

19Delta said:


> AKC name: Mira's Saber Six, call name "Strider". Saber Six is a Hollywood call sign for a Cavalry Squadron Commander. Strider is a reference to the breeder's mothers kennel, Strider from Lord of the Rings, Mick Strider who made my knife I carried in Afghanistan, and the way these dogs strut.
> 
> Cheers and good luck,
> Tim


Scouts Out!!!


----------



## Cavscout107

19Delta said:


> AKC name: Mira's Saber Six, call name "Strider". Saber Six is a Hollywood call sign for a Cavalry Squadron Commander. Strider is a reference to the breeder's mothers kennel, Strider from Lord of the Rings, Mick Strider who made my knife I carried in Afghanistan, and the way these dogs strut.
> 
> Cheers and good luck,
> Tim


Scouts Out!!


----------



## Felice

Good day, Ours is Aina. It suits her well, as elegant as all Vizslas


----------



## 85398

Our puppy is Gibson. Named for the guitar. My husband won this round. He didn't look like any of the other names we'd picked out!


----------



## A-arons Kodster

My Meatball is Named Kody after a little Boy I met in the hospital and befriended when I was fighting cancer at age 13....he later ended up passing away. Everytime I say Kody....I think of him.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 84628

Our first V is Boca. He earned that as everything he got around as a pup went into his mouth. He is a little better about it now but is still the chewingest dog I've ever seen. Boca is 2 and last Fall we got him a playmate and named her Katie. Katie is from the same breeder but different blood line. Boca takes care of her like she is a little sister. While they play hard he never hurts her. I could not ask for better family members.


----------



## rubicon

Our seven month old boy is named Erdős, for the Hungarian mathematician Paul Erdős who published around 1000 papers. My partner and I were both mathematicians by training, and his field in particular was Combinatorics so he feels an affinity with Hungarian mathematicians. I also spent a semester in Budapest studying math. And given he’s a V, well it just seemed natural.

Mathematicians measure themselves by their Erdős number, the lower the better- if you were Erdős, you have a number of zero. If you worked with him, it’s 1. If you worked with somebody who worked with him, it’s 2, etc. And now that we have our boy, I like to pretend to put him down as a coauthor and have the lowest possible number 

Although the next time we get a V it wouldn’t be a math reference, probably. I’ll give her a more fanciful name.


----------



## Boney

Boney was our last V. We will be picking up Buoy in three weeks.


----------



## GinsterTheViz

My boy is called Ginster after the cornish pasty brand as he was from cornwall!


----------



## chitinaak




----------



## chitinaak

My boys name is Chance.  He is such a sweetie!


----------



## MissGinaV#3!

Oh geez, we have a Ginger  This is my 3rd female Vizsla, previously had a Mila (Casa Mila) then our Ella (Ella Fitz) who passed at 10 just a week before quarantine this year
Now we have our Ginger!
Just brought her home today, she’s 8 weeks!
STRUGGLING TO GET FULL NAME...anyone’s input??
GiGi is what we’ll call her, so wanted 2 names that start with G... but not a requirement! Currently toiling over:
1) Ginger Gilmour (anyone know who that is?!)
2) Ginger Ginsburg (in honor of the notorious RGB whom we lost here in America on Friday)
3) Ginger Leigh (so this would sound like “gingerly” when stating her full name)
4) Candied Ginger
5) Ginger The Great

LOVE all these names on here! Wow!


----------



## chickenpeppers

This here pup is Tommy...at his first day of puppy daycare.


----------



## Dare Barnes

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> I'm just wondering what everyones V's are named. ;D I don't have my Vizsla yet and it'll probably be quite some time until I'm able to get her (or him, though I'm really wanting a girl). I've made a list of names I like, but haven't decided on anything (& probably won't until I'm able to meet her/him!) I will, however, share my other dogs names
> 
> Harleigh - 18 month old Black Labrador Retriever
> Rebel - 3 year old American Pit Bull Terrier (he's my "nephew" )
> 
> So, whats your Vizslas (and other dogs!) names?


Dare who is 15 months old and tries every thing once 😀


----------



## Mrwobble12

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> I'm just wondering what everyones V's are named. ;D I don't have my Vizsla yet and it'll probably be quite some time until I'm able to get her (or him, though I'm really wanting a girl). I've made a list of names I like, but haven't decided on anything (& probably won't until I'm able to meet her/him!) I will, however, share my other dogs names
> 
> Harleigh - 18 month old Black Labrador Retriever
> Rebel - 3 year old American Pit Bull Terrier (he's my "nephew" )
> 
> So, whats your Vizslas (and other dogs!) names?


Rozsie


----------



## Tahoe Blue

Our girl is Emma; after Emma Stone’s hair color. It’s a long story!! She’s 7 months old in these photos.


----------



## RBO

Margaux is 6 months old and living in Minneapolis.


----------

